# College student, speaker recommendations



## Gandalf205 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hello everyone.

I just found this site earlier today, what a wealth of information! I will definitely be using this for years to come. I have started to search through the stickies and FAQs but its going to be awhile before I find my footing in this sea of information. As such, I was hoping someone could make a recommendation for me.

My father just upgraded his amp and told me I could have his old one. It is a really nice marantz, 4-5 years old when he set up the projector, etc. Having some problems posting links because I don't have 5 posts. Its the SR8002 THX Select2 Dolby TrueHD dts-HD MA AV Receiver. 

Obviously this is a super nice receiver that I will use for a long, long time. However, this receiver is just the start of my home theater project, which I expect to take a least two years to complete. My parents offered to buy me a set of speakers this christmas to hook up to my receiver so I could start using it immediately. I would want to spend somewhere in the range of 400-600 dollars. From what I read here, it would make the most sense for me to buy a 2.0 speaker set and add an SVS sub in a few months? I am spoiled on my dad's sick system at home but I can wait for real surround sound if it means better sound quality down the road. I find the "2 nice speakers sound better than a mediocre 5.1" argument pretty convincing.

I live in an apartment, the room where I have my tv is about 20 x 24 feet, with the tv facing towards the longer wall. I will mainly use my setup for Xbox360 games, blu rays, and streamed music from my computer.

Also, seeing as I am a college student, portability and durability is somewhat important here. I will probably have to relocate my system at least 2 or 3 times over the next few years. 

What do you suggest? My dad mentioned klipsch but he is obviously in a completely different price bracket than me. Not trying to be lazy here, I will happily do the research myself if you can just point me in the right direction.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

Front speakers for 4-600 dollars. I'd check out what SVS has to offer, or Kevin Haskins here on shack may be building something along those lines, not sure.

For that price range, I would buy a used set from Audiogon if you don't find that the above two options to work for you. Used at that price will get you somebody elses speakers that were ~1500 new and probably taken care of, people just usually upgrade. Plus your in a tough financial market, people need to downgrade as well. I think the used market will be your best avenue towards a rewarding speaker system.

I believe this site has a classifieds as well.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

If there's a "Brick and Mortar" A/V store near you (either home or college) you should consider visiting them and listening to speakers. While the price may be slightly higher than purchasing over the 'net, you'll be getting something you know and have someone who can help if there are problems.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

SVS is a great choice. You mentioned Klipsch, believe it or not they have speakers in that range as well. Especially if you go used. I bought my RF3s new on clearance for $750 for the pair.

You're on the right track with starting with 2 quality speakers and adding to it later. Better that than 5 cheap speakers and upgrading them all later.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Another vote for SVS, I would even consider adding some more cash to your parents gift and getting two of the SVS MTS 01s towers for $1199. I know that pushes the budget hard but you would never need to upgrade them again.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The the previous PSB Image line is in closeout right now and the Image T55 can be had for $629/pair. The PSB Image T45 is $529/pair. Check dmc-electronics.com and saturdayaudio.com If you are serious about sound quality, this would be a good start towards a new system. With the PSB Image T55 you could add a PSB Image C60 center and a pair of PSB Image B25s surrounds for a complete set of timbre matched loudspeakers. With the PSB Image T45 you could add a PSB Image C40 and a pair of PSB B15s for a complete set of timbre matched loudspeakers. If portability is a concern you could get the PSB Image B25s for $320/pair and the PSB SP-25i stands for $80. http://www.stereophile.com/standloudspeakers/1204psb/index.html

http://hometheaterreview.com/psb-image-t55-speaker-reviews/
http://www.soundstage.com/revequip/psb_image_t45.htm
http://www.psbspeakers.com/review.php?rId=79&pId=14&sId=3

The Absolute Sound magazine rated the PSB T45 and T55 as the "Best Floor-Standing Speakers" in the Winter 08 / Spring 09 issue. "The sound combines warmth in the mid-bass with midrange neutrality and ever so slightly laid back upper-middle range."

The October 2007 issue ofThe Absolute Sound magazine awarded the PSB Image T45 and Image T55 its "Editors' Choice" recommendation. "These small and mid-size floorstanders do not disappoint. Both are well balanced tonally, with superior driver integration, excellent output capability, and a fair amount of extension."

The Image T55 won the Editor's Choice award from issue 59 of The Perfect Vision magazine. "Defined by its fine overall balance with special kudos for the excellent center channel and SubSeries 6i subwoofer, the PSB T55 Tower once again hits the 'V' spot -- for value, that is," reports Neil Gader. "In stereo or multichannel the T55 dances with toe-tapping energy and dynamics.... If you can’t get enthused with the T55, you might consider checking your pulse." 

The May 2005 issue of The Absolute Sound magazine reports, "The PSB T55 represent a notable refinement of a proven speaker. It handily bridges the divide between compact and floorstanding, on both movies and music. It delivers subtlety with scale and dynamics with delicacy. Whatever your tastes, it's a speaker born to have some serious fun with."


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

The Behringer 2031p monitor speakers are perfect for a college guy. They give you enough extension to skip a sub. Plus they are cheap enough to replace if some guy decides to drop your speakers walking down the stairs. 

One of the mad scientists I know measured these and they are incredible for the price. In fact he said to beat them you'd have to go up significantly in cost. Probably the B&W CM series.

These speakers only run 150 a pair. I know folks around here aren't as familiar with them, but they should get themselves familiar. :devil: 

If I bought speakers it would be these. I'd mod them to hifi and be made.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Behringer 2031p monitors are PA speakers and are not what I would classify as good for home use as they are not very clean sounding and lack decent mid range but defiantly an option for a tight budget.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> The Behringer 2031p monitors are PA speakers and are not what I would classify as good for home use as they are not very clean sounding and lack decent mid range but defiantly an option for a tight budget.


You are right the 2031p give up midrange. But they actually aren't PA speakers nor are they suitable for PA use with their limited off-axis response. They are Monitors.

For a subbed system the 2030p's are excellent and preferred. The 2030p's don't have any midrange issues and have very low distortion. They also have excellent cabinet construction quality. I know numerous people that use these speakers in home theater, office and studio setups that are very satisfied. Plus with simple modifications they can be turned into HiFi quality speakers.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am quite fond of PSB's Image Series if still available. These are genuinely quality speakers and sound great. I was happy to see Jackfish post links for them as I had thought stocks had long since extinguished. If still available, the T45 would make for excellent front speakers. As would the T55 or T65 if you can stretch your budget.

If not available, SVS would definitely be the next place I would look. If open to used, Paradigm, PSB, and Triangle make great speakers that are often available on Audiogon. Moreover, I highly recommend checking out Audiogon.com to see what is available in your area. On the main page, click on the search line next to the box to enter your zip code.

The Marantz you have is a good one and has a quality amplifier section so you have a good amount of latitude in terms of speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> For a subbed system the 2030p's are excellent and preferred. The 2030p's don't have any midrange issues and have very low distortion. They also have excellent cabinet construction quality. I know numerous people that use these speakers in home theater, office and studio setups that are very satisfied. Plus with simple modifications they can be turned into HiFi quality speakers.


 Throw in a Dayton sub ($150) and you've got a 2.1 system for $300. (if you find the sub a little muddy: open it up and throw in an acoustic foam pillow $3 at WalMart). 

Better still: you've got the makings of a killer theter. Get a second dayton and a cheap active crossover. Sit the Bahringer's right next to the Datyons, and feed them both off the left/right channels (using the crossover) and you have a pair of high-quality 3-way full-range speakers (just make sure to keep the subs within 1/2 the crossover wavelength of the speaker they are mated to). Add 3 more 2030p's (2 pairs) for 5.1 (with the .1 going to your front full-ranges).

Total cost? Something like $800. Some relatively easy modding will improve the sound even more.


----------

